# Amerigroup appeal



## kristenb15 (Sep 14, 2010)

We got a denial from Amerigroup for timely filing and we are trying to appeal.  Does anyone have a letter or statement that they've written before for this same problem that they wouldn't mind sharing? I know even if we win the appeal, they're not gonna pay much but it's worth a shot.  

Thank you for any help!
Kristen Beistel


----------

